# aggresive dogs not allowed



## bellamia (Feb 7, 2010)

didnt see a 'rant' column so put it here. feel free to move.

ok! just need to vent. without boring yall, our house in on the market and we got a decent offer even in this day and age, except they want to close on the 30th of sept. ur new huse being buit , will be ready 30th of oct ! NO APPT. IN our area(we obvisly want the 2 highschoolers to go to the same school etc) accept AGGRESSIVE BREEDS!!!!!aGGRESSIVE?














tHIS IS dh'S FAULT FOR NOT THINKIN IT THRU. I knew this wud happen, he didn't think we wud get a gud offer so soon! talk of optimistic pessimism!Don't blame the apprtments its their policy to lable 5 breeds as aggresive!oh yes and my Mia ofus is the queen of aggression(sarcasm). anyway so ironic is the situation that we are stuck. while some people are dying to sell their homes, reducing price everythin we actually have an offer we have to politely decline! all because of my aggresive Mia and optimistic husb.
rant over!


----------



## bellamia (Feb 7, 2010)

*can i pass this off as a gsd mix? just kidding!*


----------



## JKlatsky (Apr 21, 2007)

It's only a month...What about putting most of everything in storage and just getting a hotel room at a weekly rate? 

Or maybe consider boarding Mia for a month until you can move into your new house? I mean I love my dogs, but the ability to sell my house in such a down market...I think I'd be getting creative on where I could stash the dog for a month.


----------



## bellamia (Feb 7, 2010)

gettin a hotel at a weekly rt, not a terrible idea! but we hv 2 high schoolers to consider. also there is no way i'd be seperated from her. i'd rather die! still looking for ways around it. hopefully these people unfortunately(thank God) can't move until end of Nov. am praying and wishing hard.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I know when we bought our house, the owners asked to stay two weeks past closing date because their new home wouldn't be ready. You could work out a rental agreement deal with them (if they go for it) close on sept 30 and be out by Oct whatever...

In this day and age with the real estate market the way it is, I'd be outta there if I got a good offer,,worse comes to worse, I'd go to an animal friendly motel for a month)


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

have your vet update her paperwork in the breed section that says she's a Shiloh Shepherd. Thats how we got Zena in to our rental when we first moved to NC. Shiloh's come in the same coats and colors as GSDs and just weigh a little more but generally if its on vet paperwork, they cant really dispute it. OR you could call her an East European Shepherd. EES is a russian shepherd that started from GSDs but are more able to handle the colder weather and whatnot. And nobody can really say anything about it because unless you know a breeder in Russia, nobody can dispute that either. All the breeder sites are in russia and there are something like 5-10 ACTUAL EES's in the US. Look both breeds up online. I believe the site is AllBreedInfo.com. hope that helps with a couple ideas! I dont however promise they would accept her regardless of the breed listed on paperwork but it would certainly help BUT if they accept pets of that size and dont require a picture of the animal, should anyone say anything about it, you just whip out the vet paperwork. But as i said, both breeds are pretty much exactly like a GSD.

my family calls me the queen of loopholes...


----------



## GSD_man (Oct 6, 2007)

very clever....thx for sharing.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I would camp in my partially built house with my dog and leave the spouse and kids in the appt.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

KZoppa said:


> have your vet update her paperwork in the breed section that says she's a Shiloh Shepherd. Thats how we got Zena in to our rental when we first moved to NC. Shiloh's come in the same coats and colors as GSDs and just weigh a little more but generally if its on vet paperwork, they cant really dispute it. OR you could call her an East European Shepherd. EES is a russian shepherd that started from GSDs but are more able to handle the colder weather and whatnot. And nobody can really say anything about it because unless you know a breeder in Russia, nobody can dispute that either. All the breeder sites are in russia and there are something like 5-10 ACTUAL EES's in the US. Look both breeds up online. I believe the site is AllBreedInfo.com. hope that helps with a couple ideas! I dont however promise they would accept her regardless of the breed listed on paperwork but it would certainly help BUT if they accept pets of that size and dont require a picture of the animal, should anyone say anything about it, you just whip out the vet paperwork. But as i said, both breeds are pretty much exactly like a GSD.
> 
> my family calls me the queen of loopholes...


 

i should also mention that most vets will be pretty cool about helping you out in this matter after you go in personally and explain. Even the techs and receptionists are usually pretty cool about doing it. So as long as you have a vet you trust and is a decent person instead of just in it for money, they're always willing. They'd also rather people keep their pets than have to find alternatives.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I do not know if I could ask a professional to lie for me. For one thing, that means my opinion of them is not very high to believe they would. And that proves that I am willing to lie to get something. I don't think I could do that.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

and i respect that. I did what i could to keep my dogs with me and still have a roof over my head and my kids heads. My vet was very cool about it and is actually the one who suggested similar breeds that she could be. Who's to say 100% that Zena is actually a purebred shepherd? We rescued her. for all we know she is a smooth Shiloh or an actual East European Shepherd. and honestly i would do it again. Riley is easy. he's a Shepherd border collie mix so we just say he's a collie mix.


----------



## bellamia (Feb 7, 2010)

JakodaCD OA said:


> I know when we bought our house, the owners asked to stay two weeks past closing date because their new home wouldn't be ready. You could work out a rental agreement deal with them (if they go for it) close on sept 30 and be out by Oct whatever...
> 
> In this day and age with the real estate market the way it is, I'd be outta there if I got a good offer,,worse comes to worse, I'd go to an animal friendly motel for a month)


good idea working out a rental deal with them. will try. but no petfriendly motels anywhere remotely close to high school , we live in texas as as u might know here everything is big! literally!. :shocked:


----------



## bellamia (Feb 7, 2010)

KZoppa said:


> have your vet update her paperwork in the breed section that says she's a Shiloh Shepherd. Thats how we got Zena in to our rental when we first moved to NC. Shiloh's come in the same coats and colors as GSDs and just weigh a little more but generally if its on vet paperwork, they cant really dispute it. OR you could call her an East European Shepherd. EES is a russian shepherd that started from GSDs but are more able to handle the colder weather and whatnot. And nobody can really say anything about it because unless you know a breeder in Russia, nobody can dispute that either. All the breeder sites are in russia and there are something like 5-10 ACTUAL EES's in the US. Look both breeds up online. I believe the site is AllBreedInfo.com. hope that helps with a couple ideas! I dont however promise they would accept her regardless of the breed listed on paperwork but it would certainly help BUT if they accept pets of that size and dont require a picture of the animal, should anyone say anything about it, you just whip out the vet paperwork. But as i said, both breeds are pretty much exactly like a GSD.
> 
> my family calls me the queen of loopholes...


haha! went on ur profile to see ur Shilo shepherd Zena. not very exp. ofcus but if zena is a shilo, mia is a golden

but seriously , thanks for the suggestion but cudn't do it. with me i have seen anytime i'hv tried to take a short cut ala loop hole it comes back at me 100 times, and we cannot simply afford that. i know it will.
but ur shilo is soooo sweet!


----------



## ba1614 (Feb 17, 2010)

selzer said:


> I would camp in my partially built house with my dog and leave the spouse and kids in the appt.


 When we built our 2nd home, (many moons ago) we moved into the basement, with only the subfloor constructed for a roof, in Oct, with a 4, and a 2yr old with a 3rd on the way. lol they'd take your kids today if you done such a thing for a couple months.
It wasn't because of dogs though, I'm just cheap.:wild:

For the OP, there has to be a reasonable solution to be found for only a month. Surely the highschoolers could survive a little adversity for a month.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

bellamia said:


> haha! went on ur profile to see ur Shilo shepherd Zena. not very exp. ofcus but if zena is a shilo, mia is a golden
> 
> but seriously , thanks for the suggestion but cudn't do it. with me i have seen anytime i'hv tried to take a short cut ala loop hole it comes back at me 100 times, and we cannot simply afford that. i know it will.
> but ur shilo is soooo sweet!


 

lol thank you. She's a good girl. I understand. My husband cant find and use a loophole to save his life. He leaves it up to me. I set out on a mission knowing the prejudice against the breeds i prefer and i found a TON of information. Lol Even our base vet registered Zena as a shiloh smooth coat when we moved out here. But i'm also very good at finding information when i set my mind to it hence how i came across the East European Shepherd. Good luck. hope you guys figure out something!


----------

